# Rockcity Coffee Shop: Plug!



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just a quick plug for a new coffee shop I am barista'ing at. Feel to free to move to appropriate page?

Rockcity is an indoor climbing centre and skatepark in Hull and we've recently opened a new specialty coffee shop space in the venue. We've got beans from Manchester-based Heart and Graft in the hopper and plan to have changing local coffees on v60 and batch brew. You can even spectate the extreme sports whilst you sip your flat white (safe and risk free!) OR you could give it a try!









Anyone in the area drop me a line or stop by for a drink!


----------

